# Fully restore webos?



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been having some issues on a friend's TP. Was wondering how to remove Android so I can start over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Never mind... found it

http://www.webosnation.com/how-uninstall-android-your-touchpad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

